# Help needed to find blood type



## brenty (Sep 28, 2006)

Hi girls,

this is my first post. Finally decided to go for DE abroad. Filling in form and need to find blood type and RH. Would anyone know where I can go to find out quickly as the clinic need to know ASAP. I've already asked my doctor, but he just said to ask at my fertility clinic, but obviously I need to know before we go.

Be most grateful for any help. Look forward to chatting soon


----------



## Grumpygirl (Oct 24, 2004)

Brenty,
I was told the clinic could check it quickly themselves, but I made my GP trawl through my notes. They fobbed me off a couple of times saying it would be buried in a load of paperwork but I insisted and they found it quickly enough. There will be a record somewhere. My Dad actually knew as my blood group's the same as his, but I'd asked my Mum as she's usually the fount of all knowledge! So maybe you could ask your parents, depending if they know what you're up to or not?

Best of luck for tx, hun.    
Giggly
xx


----------



## brenty (Sep 28, 2006)

Hi Giggly,

thanks for the reply. I have asked my Mum and she told me my blood type, but I don't know how to find out the RH factor. I'm not even sure what that means   I'll try and hassle my gp again tomorrow.

Thanks again hun ,

Brenty XX


----------



## earthe kitt (May 7, 2005)

brenty - the fastest way to find out is to give blood - your GP may charge you for a test 
When you donate ask if you can ring the transfusion centre the next day 

Jo


----------



## alwayssunny (Dec 19, 2004)

hope you´ve already found out your blood type now. could you not just ask your fertility clinic, just leave the space blank and tell them that you don´t know it, then hopefully they´ll do a test for you and find out. You RH is negative or positive I think. As I´m A- and so is DH. We found out at the fertility clinic. Good Luck.
Take care keep happy and healthy.
Luv Sunny.x


----------

